# Thyroid flare-up?



## Cymry (Nov 12, 2012)

So I'm on 50 mg. Synthroid, hypothyroid autoimmune disease (Hashi's), and I've been on Synthroid since the first part of November or so. I take it every morning on an empty stomach, and mostly my symptoms seem to be getting better. However, I do have a question and can't remember if I've asked this before or not. Today, my thyroid feels tight and swollen, and like there's a lump in my throat. I've also noticed an increase in hair loss in the past day or so (my hair is long, so it's noticeable when strands come loose, especially since I have the habit of running my hands through my hair). Can flare-up's occur even on Synthroid? Also, I had a bad headache on Friday which necessitated me leaving work because I was getting sick and sleepy, and I've had a bit of dizziness today. I have anemia as well, diagnosed right before the hypothyroid, and I know the two can go hand-in-hand. I wonder if a flare-up with one could trigger a flare-up with the other. I hope I'm making sense here. In other words, if the headache and dizziness were anemia-related (both of which preceded the thyroid flare-up which has just been a few hours), could it have triggered a thyroid swelling? Or might it be totally unrelated?


----------



## comanchesue (Jan 15, 2013)

It's customary to have new blood test run after starting thyroid meds (or having a dose change) to see if the new dose is sufficient. Did you have new labs done-if not, they should be scheduled.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

"Flare ups" are caused by the antibodies, which are there whether or not you are on Synthroid, so, sure, it can happen while taking Synthroid.


----------



## Cymry (Nov 12, 2012)

I go back in April for another U/S and to check on my levels. The U/S in April is a year after the first one that showed nodules and 6 months after the follow-up U/S in Oct. that showed them as having grown slightly, which prompted the referral to the endocrinologist and which was also followed closely by the anemia and hypo diagnoses. If the nodules have grown in April at the same rate they grew during the last 6 months, the endo doc said they'd be big enough to biopsy. At my November initial visit, she said they were too small to hit accurately. I still wonder about whether the headache I had Friday was related or not. I haven't been diagnosed with migraines or anything, but some headaches I get can be debilitating in that they make me tired/sleepy/distracted (even if they're not all over my head), and dealing with 4-year-olds all day at school doesn't help. Thank goodness I've got a good assistant!

I did take a naproxen not long after I posted here, and soon afterwards the lump-in-the-throat feeling subsided. I read that an antiinflammatory OTC can help bring down swelling. I also had an achy tongue when I had the lumpy feeling, not sure if that was an extension of the thyroid or if it was the anemia, which can cause sore tongue.


----------

